# Rhubarb/Strawberry Wine



## jsmahoney (Jun 25, 2007)

I noticed on this forum someone adding Red Grape Concentrate to their Strawberry wine. I have two batches of Rhubarb/Strawberry wine going both in the secondary. One is 5 gallons and one 3 gallons, both of different recipes. What is your opinion on adding some Red Grape Concentrate to one of the batches? Or am I to late since they are in the second stage? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2007)

This will give it more body and as long as its fermenting it will be fine although you will be upping the abv at this point.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 25, 2007)

I use WinExpert red grape concentrate in most of my fruit wines...It adds body, color and flavor. I have always added it a the beginning of the fermentaion...


If you add it now it would bring up the alcohol like Wade said, but that might be a good thing.....as long as the yeast can handle it.


I have also heard of people topping off the carboys with it and adding it at the end for sweetening.


let us know how it works for you.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Jun 25, 2007)

Js ,
What is your recipe for the rhubarb/straw? Im going to start my rhubarb tonight or tomorrow morningand Mrs Chevy said last night that she thought it would be nice with strawberry's in it. Its going to be a 3 gallon batch


Chevy


----------



## dfwwino (Jun 25, 2007)

A 500 ml bottle of red grape concentrate from Winexpert contains 68 brix. If you add one bottle to five gallons of wine (approximately 19 liters), you will raise your starting gravity approximately 7 degrees. Thus, if your original SG was 1.090, it will now be 1.097 While there is nothing wrong with adding the concentrate to your secondary, I would not add it if your original SG was 1.090 or greater (12.3 % alcohol or higher). Fruit wines willbe more balanced with an SG below 1.090. 


I usually add two 500 ML bottles of Winexpert red or white grape concentrate to my fruit wines for added body and complexity.


----------



## jsmahoney (Jun 27, 2007)

chevyguy65 said:


> Js ,
> What is your recipe for the rhubarb/straw? Im going to start my rhubarb tonight or tomorrow morningand Mrs Chevy said last night that she thought it would be nice with strawberry's in it. Its going to be a 3 gallon batch
> 
> 
> Chevy




I'M SO SORRY!!!! I hadn't gotten back to you sooner, I hadn't checked the web site until now. I'm at work and don't have the recipe on me, but one recipe called for 8 pounds of fresh or frozen strawberries and 4 pounds of rhubarb, which makes a 2 gallon batch. And the other called for 5 pounds of Rhubarb and two cans of Strawberries, which makes 5 gallons.Although transferring it to the secondary I got 4 gallons,(this is because all ingredients were added including straining bag of fruit, then it said to add water to five gallons). When You take the fruit out I got 4 gallons and didn't add water to make up the difference.we shall see what happens. 


If you are still interested in the recipe, I will be able to get it to you this evening around 6:30-7:00 Central time. Again please forgive me for not getting back to you sooner! I know how I can get when it comes to making wine and having no patients.


----------



## jsmahoney (Jun 27, 2007)

Strawberry Rhubarb Wine: 

8 lbs. Freshly picked (or frozen) ripe strawberries
4 lbs. fresh or frozen rhubarb stalks
2 cups Welches 100% White Grape Juice Frozen Concentrate
12 pints water
2 1/2 pounds sugar
2 tsp. citric acid
1 1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme
1/4 tsp. powdered tannin
2 crushed Campden tablets
2 tsp. yeast nutrient
1 sachet Red Star Cote Des Blancs wine yeast
Lay rhubarb in bottom of primary, sprinkle with sugar, cover and allow to sit 24 hours. Scoop the rhubarb into a nylon straining bag containing the strawberries. Stir in all ingredients except for pectic enzyme and yeast. Cover for 12 hours, hen add pectic enzyme and stir. Cover and allow to sit another 12 hours. Stir and add yeast. Punch down cap twice daily for 5-7 days. Remove bag, allow to dripp (do not squeeze), for at least 30 minutes. Combine dripping with liquid in primary and transfer to secondary. Rack again every 6 weeks until wine is clear. Stabilize and sweeten to taste. If no renewed fermentation in 30 days, bottle the wine. Age 3-6 months, but no longer than one year.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Jul 1, 2007)

Js ,


Thanks for the reciepe.I had already started the batch but, I will save this one for next time! We have been real busy as well...dont worry about it.


M&amp; M Chevy


----------

